# Assigner une touche à un raccourcis



## Gregoryen (4 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis sur macOS, j'ai crée un raccourcis (dans l'app Raccourcis) pour alterner entre deux scènes de l'app Maison.

Je voudrais savoir comment assigner une touche (par exemple F18) pour activer ce raccourcis ? J'ai également BetterTouchTool, mais la je sèche.

Merci et bon weekend !


----------



## Gregoryen (5 Décembre 2021)

Re bonjour,

Je me suis aperçu que la seule solution à mon post serait de créer un script depuis Applescript.

J'ai demandé à un modérateur de déplacer ce topic dans la section "Développement Mac" pour éviter de faire des doublons.

J'aimerais créer ceci dans AppleScript, il s'agit de scène de l'app maison.

J'aurais plus qu'à le mettre sur Automator, créer une application et lui assigner une touche avec BetterTouchTool.





ÉDIT :

Revirement de situation ! Dans ce raccourci, j'ai re-créé le script de l'image, seulement le raccourci n'est accessible que dans l'application "Raccourcis".

Je ne sais pas par quelle magie, je viens de voir mon raccourci "Bouton cuisine.app" dans le dossier Application ! C'est peut-être  fait automatiquement ? En tout cas avec le format en .app de mon raccourci je peux lui assigner une touche soit avec BTT soit le logiciel de mon clavier "Logi Options".

Ça marche à merveille ! Et 20 € d'économisé, car je n'ai pas envie d'acheter un autre bouton Philips HUE juste pour ça !

Sujet résolu !

Ce qui est bizarre c'est que le raccourci que j'ai créé, ne s'affiche pas dans le dossier raccourci, mais il s'affiche si je le recherche dans Spotlight, la recherche du Finder, ou dans Launchpad ! Si je le copie-colle sur le bureau, il s'affiche.

J'ai retrouvé mon raccourci en format .app dans le dossier "Application" qui se trouve dans la session utilisateur (/Users/XXX/Applications) et non dans le dossier "Application" du système (/Applications).

Alors j'ai créé un autre raccourci "test", mais il ne s'affiche dans aucun dossier ni résultat de recherche. C'est étrange le fonctionnement de tout ça.

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ça. Merci !


----------

